# Has DRI purchased WorldMark The Club from Wyndham?



## drguy (Nov 10, 2012)

On the WMOwners site, there is a rumor that DRI has purchased WorldMark.  Is there any truth to this rumor?
Thanks.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 10, 2012)

:rofl:
Heard it from a timeshare salesman
:hysterical:
:rofl:
:hysterical:
It must be true

:hysterical:
:rofl:
:hysterical:

A guaranteted Cash Cow for Wyndham Corporation
They Control the HOA and the "management fee" paid to Wyndham​


----------



## fluke (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't heard anything like that.  It really doesn't fit DRI's usual pattern.  Worldmark (at least to my understanding) is not bankrupt or severely distressed.  That is usually the DRI targets - they like to get things on the cheap.


----------

